# Pig in a hay bale?!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I went out tonight to check my sheep before bed, they all seemed content and NOT in labor so I turned to leave and heard an unusual squeak... I took a step back and realized my little PB pig Moose was all tucked in under the hay and was extremely upset that he was stepped on AND uncovered lmao! He seemed a little more forgiving after a good belly scratch! Silly pig!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

How cute! 
Belly scratches make everything better, right?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine always does that too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I enjoy belly scratches from time to time too 

That pig is sooo cute , lolol.
That'll do pig


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

What's the best way to fix them little fellows? BBQ on a spit? Or just ground into whole-hog sausage?:think:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so cute! I love pigs!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Too cute, Funny the sheep are just standing there like nothing out of the norm.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those pics are Great!! I cant wait to get one (or 2 or 3...)


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha thanks! He is quite the character! He is also a rotisserie pig!  he comes in and warms his "hams" by the fire! My husband is sure he wants to be our next meal lol NOT HAPPENING!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , all I have to do is show my hubby these last pictures and he'll go get one !! That is adorable 
Whats his/her name ? 
Dont say xmas dinner either !


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

He's adorable! I'd love to get a little piggy! 
Love how he's nestled right in there -- very cute! :laugh:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks  I think he is pretty cool! And the rest of my critters seem to like him too lol!! Here is a few more pics of him! His name is "Moose"









Moose sleeping with Megatron









Meeting Jack









Meeting the sheep









A little snuggle with Luna









Biiiiiggg kiss!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg,I want one! Is he full size?


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Omg, too cute! I always wanted a pig when I was a kid.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> Omg,I want one! Is he full size?


No he is about 4 1/2 months... I think he will end up on the smaller side but only because he was the runt and I bottle fed him with goats milk!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww he is too adorable. I have wanted a pet pig for so long, I don't think my jealous dog would like one though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh too cute ! Now I want one !!

Thanks fezz09 , thanks a lot. :thumb:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I've always wanted a pig...but after years of getting a great big NO from the hubby...I now have goats, and I'm not complaining. 

Moose is just the cutest little thing! <3


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> I've always wanted a pig...but after years of getting a great big NO from the hubby...I now have goats, and I'm not complaining.
> 
> Moose is just the cutest little thing! <3


I have never been too worried about getting a pig... But after we moved to this farm I was doing some reading and learned that pigs are really helpful in the composting process... And this little fella kind of fell into my lap(from a very arrogant not so smart farmer)! They were trying to give him away on kijiji as a weanling, I knew the people from a previous "experience" and opted to take him since I had a farm and a ton of goats milk. I was trying to save some poor uneducated sap who really thought he was going to stay that small! He is super cute and LOVES his belly scratches but other than that he doesn't really care to be touched! He does come on walks though and he is very gentle so as long as he behaves himself he will have a lifelong home here fluffing hay and straw for the animals!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was younger , my first glance of a super large , didnt think it was real till it moved and its ears flapped , was very scary to say the least !
When I saw those large animals , I have to say they had to have been 500lbs or twice that , I swear , they were HUGE !
I was scared poopless ! I wouldnt go within 200 feet of them , and i couldnt look at em , they gave me nightmares !
Hey , I love Pink Floyd as much as the next guy , but seeing that animal gave me the heebie jeebies !!!
Why I had such a reaction to them , I dont know . 
But those huge pigs and the big Great Apes , I cannot look at them at all !
Not this chicky !! Why on earth do some of those pigs get that big ?
What breed of pig is that ? 
Another "note to self" , dont ever get that breed of pig if I were to get a pig !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha that's kinda crappy for you!! This pig is a pot bellied pig... He is about the size of an average cat... But quite a bit heavier! I personally am TERRIFIED of snakes! Not sure why but I am beyond scared! I'm very grateful I live in northern BC where there is only garder snakes... I personally have never seen any and I choose to believe there are none here, I have two ferrets just invade though lol their names are Friday and Saturday! They are my protection from snakes!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , I LOVE ferrets , I had one long ago before I was a teenager , lolol
They are the funniest , cutiest little things , lolol Lots of fun 
They would make short work of any snakes , thats for sure !

I should post pictures of my menagerie , lolol.
Parrots , BCs , GSDs, cats , and , ummmm, I think thats it last time I checked , lol 

Im not a fan of snakes per say , but I do love Ball Pythons 
The vet I worked for had one that I was so attached to I cried like a baby when I had to leave there  She was such a sweet thing 

But as for gartner snakes and copper heads , ect....I am petrified of 
them !! You wont get me within a 100 feet of one , and thats if its dead !

Im OK if I know its there , but if I get surprised by one , I would probably pass out , lolol.

And to think I used to pick up gartner snakes when I was young and take them home an dput them in my uncles garden ( I was a rebellious kid )
He hated snakes like I hate them now , so I found it amusing when he would go out to garden and one would be sunning itself right next to his tomatoes , lololol My Father thought that was hysterical too , rest his soul , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh BTW , I LOVE British Columbia , its gorgeous there !!!!
WE would LOVE to move there  I know the winters arent as bad as we have here in NY ?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love my ferrets! So do my kids! And the ferrets seem to love my kids!! I have quite the menagerie as well, 8-Shetland sheep, 9-Suffolk sheep, 6-goats, 2-standard donkeys, 1-llama, 1-mini horse, 3-dogs, 3-cats, 2-ferrets, 2-American buff geese, and about 20 chickens... I think that's everyone! OHHH and the little pig  
I love BC as well I just think -40 and four feet of snow is a pain when everyone need water!


----------

